
An Implementation and Analysis of a Kernel Network Stack in Go - pjmlp
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.05636
======
bediger4000
Interesting project, but the conclusion seems off:

> The GoNet code is more readable and generally performs > better than that of
> its C stack counterparts. From this, > it can be concluded that Go with CSP
> style is a viable > alternative to C for the language of kernel >
> implementations.

"It worked for part of the problem, therefore, it will work for all of the
rather complex problem." That seems specious.

